# Mosquito Madness XII - 11/01 OPENS



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/17MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

OGF played a big Madness role starting twelve years ago and beyond!!! Thanks OGF!!!

MMXII (12!) will open for registration ONLINE starting at 8:00p tomorrow, 11/01

11 years full fields...last year in 9.5 hours , with tech forward anglers- likely to be quicker for 2017.

Let the madness begin!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Full field met in record 46 minutes... wait list open


----------

